# whos going to white plains sunday july 12th



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

Does this venue typically offer dart frogs and supplies?


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Black jungle usually attends and they have tons of frogs, plants , and supplies .


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

You can find lots of supplies there, but there are only 3 dart vendors, but its still a pretty good show to go to.


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

guess we cant have frog day every day , Manhattan was the best one ive been to .


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Im going! Mostly for supplies. Mabye a terribilis or two...or three....or four...Depends on what i see.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'll be there working with Luxurious Leopards again. 

Awesome show.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

go early its less crowded. You can find others with treefrogs and other frog species but becareful who you purchase from, just like you would be at any other show/expo

Black jungle is always there and there table is always packed so the sooner you get the the better chance you'll have to ask richard any questions


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

catman25 said:


> guess we cant have frog day every day , Manhattan was the best one ive been to .


It was Staten Island, but now i think i wanna host one here in Times Square what do you guys think?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Julio said:


> It was Staten Island, but now i think i wanna host one here in Times Square what do you guys think?


That would be awesome!!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well whit eplains is good or supplys like julio said theres useually about 3 frog vendors there the rest is geckos and snakes with a lil bit of this and that. but its worth it to go because its not packed like hamburg and the line is useually gone an hour after the doors open and if you hang back to the end you get alot of great deals.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> It was Staten Island, but now i think i wanna host one here in Times Square what do you guys think?


Go for it Julio, I will help you out with that one


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Alright, i will start doing some planning for it this coming month or so when things die down at work. I will talk to Matt Mirabello, cause i think he had the next one reserved here in Staten Island again.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Julio said:


> It was Staten Island, but now i think i wanna host one here in Times Square what do you guys think?


Let's do it while Broadway's closed. I can see it, cafe-style chairs and tables (we'll call it the "frog cafe"), with wait-staff wearing frog costumes and bringing orders of green Lattes and Brioche to the street-watchers. Inside, there is one giant vivarium with all the frogs and people running around and intermingled. Then, someone touches a wild terribilis that "somehow" made it to Times Square and dies. Hundreds run screaming, trying to escape the giant vivarium of death. NYC Emergency Services Unit (ESU) brings in the heavy artillary to kill and extract the frogs (very bloody). Terrible loss of life is reported.

And the whole thing becomes dramatized in an up-coming episode of "Law and Order"!!

Just a thought, Richard.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, I could see that happening...


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

rick would be nice if your going , b nice to see my neighbor lol .


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

well did some research and realized this is going to be a 4 hour drive both ways . So Im def going to get my vehichle checked out before hand . Is there any body from cny that wants to go down and share a ride ? it will probly be just me and my girlfriend in a mini van ?


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

6 more days...  This is going to be my first reptile show. Do they normaly have driftwood and aquariums for sale?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Rick said:


> 6 more days...  This is going to be my first reptile show. Do they normaly have driftwood and aquariums for sale?


Yeah tons of them!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Rick said:


> 6 more days...  This is going to be my first reptile show. Do they normaly have driftwood and aquariums for sale?


glass cages is usually there and they have alot of nice aquariums and vivariums they sell. Most of there stuff is custom sizes, so they are not typical sizes you are used to but, though they carry normal sizes as well. They have nice products. If you are thinking of getting a tank go to them early becuse they get busy. Glasscages brings alot of tanks with them, but some of the larger sizes they only bring a few.

Driftwood you can find all over the place at the show, many vendors carry wood


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome! Im working on a list of things i want to buy right now...its getting pretty long.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

ggazonas said:


> go early its less crowded. You can find others with treefrogs and other frog species but becareful who you purchase from, just like you would be at any other show/expo
> 
> Black jungle is always there and there table is always packed so the sooner you get the the better chance you'll have to ask richard any questions


I have to respectfully disagree on going early-that`s when it`s the MOST crowded.
I usually get there about 12 or 1 o`clock when the early one`s are leaving and there are no lines to get in and you can actually move around and see things in there.

John


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

I might show up to do my usual Black Jungle donation.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like i am gonna make it, i have some frogs available if anyone if interested. 

some sweet intermedius, 3 months out of the water $70

















A few Alanis Juvis, $35


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

That was awesome. I came back with tons of supplies from all sorts of vendors. I even managed to get some shallon leaves and moss from New England Herptoculture. Although i have no vivs to put the moss in...looks like a perfect excuse to start up another one!


----------



## Junito (Jun 20, 2009)

planning on going to the sept. show was wondering if anyone noticed mantella's being sold. just want to see if i'll be wasting my time going. thanks


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Never saw any mantellas there


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

So who's gonna be going in Sept? I'm definitely gonna be visiting blackjungle and neherp.

I'll be wearing a nametag that says "EOS" .... or not.. lol


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I will be there.

John


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah I go to all of them


----------

